# Sage duo temp pro tamper



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

The portafilter on this machine is 54mm the supplied tamper kinda sucks, so i just purchased a 54mm tamper but its slightly too big?

looks like i need a 53mm, can anyone recommend a good replacement 53mm tamper or one that fits?

Regards...


----------

